

Amaze (& Keep) your Clients - avk
http://blog.outspokes.com/2009/11/30/amaze-and-keep-your-clients/

======
coffee
avk, saw you demo this at the East Bay Ruby meetup, looked pretty slick...

~~~
avk
Thanks! Looking forward to the next one and speaking again soon (esp. on
JavaScript testing). Did we talk afterward? Are you a freelancer?

